# OB/GYN appointment tomorrow-Advice needed DESPERATELY



## mnicole

a breif on my pregnancy history before asking my question:
April 9 2012, I delivered my first son at 21 weeks, suspected preterm labour (determined by GP), no tests done after. November 2012, early miscarriage approx. 6-7 weeks-no D & C, no tests done. Most recently, I lost my second son, July 12 2013 at 17 weeks. This time I was told I would have a referral to a specialist (has not happened yet), and insisted on an autopsy, which I have heard nothing about. 
Tomorrow I have my first appointment with an OB/GYN. It was initially booked to determine what measures should be taken to prevent preterm labour, I would be 21 weeks. Obviously, that is no longer the point of the visit, and they tried to cancel my appointment. After a panic attack, they agreed I could still come in. Now, with the appointment right around the corner, I am not sure what to do or what to ask...basically, this is my last leg to stand on, seems as the doctors in my small town are not qualified to help me further.
I am curious, for those who have seen an ob/gyn specifically regarding recurrent losses, what things did you find important to mention or ask? I REALLY don't want to waste this appointment, as the waiting list to see him is QUITE long. I am in Canada...if that makes any difference to the system. PLEASE, pleas, ladies-I really need some advice.


----------



## justhoping

i would ask them to test your hormones, alot of times its due to low progesterone..you may need supplements...you also may want to make sure you dont have a clotting disorder...alot of times its also the reason or combined..
also you may want to put a clerage in to make sure your cervix doesnt dilate as you may have an incompetent cervix...

there is so much..i would ask for a full work up definitely pushing for the above...

im sorry, i lost three babies late term 4 early...non is easier there all hard losses...
'
::hugs:


----------



## mnicole

Thank you for your response! My appointment went well, and much to my pleasure, the doctor covered all the bases I could think of, before I even mentioned my questions. Most importantly, he has taken me as a patient, so that means in my next pregnancy (fingers crossed) I will see an ob/gyn for all my prenatal care, rather than a GP like in my last 3 pregnancies. That in itself is a HUGE relief for me. He discussed cerclage and it's entirety, pros cons etc, and said I am definitely elligable for the procedure, and we will be doing it between 12-14 weeks, as well as other monitoring through out a future pregnancy. As for testing, he gave me requisitions for blood work to chck for blood clotting disorder, as well as chromosomal testing for my partner and I. He offered a dye test to check the shape of my uterus, but I decided against that.
All in all, I have to say I am very pleased with how it went. To have a specialist go over every loss and the future with me, is much more comforting than a GP just guessing at what to do next. I feel now as though I have this huge medical stress lifted off me finally, and I can finally start to greive and work through my emotions.


----------



## justhoping

the hystogram...it only feels like period cramps and if there is like something small in the tubes it cleans it out and it can see what sonos cant pick up..so it can help..

but its up to you..

anyway your app sounds very positive im very happy that it went this way for you...i hope everything works out in the future :)


----------



## Cheska

Was going to say blood tests for clotting though has already been mentioned.

I hope they suggest things to you rather than the other way around.

Sorry for your losses. 
Lots of luck for tomorrow hope you come out of your appt with a positive head xx


----------



## Cheska

Sorry just realised I'm too late. Should have read on!!!


----------



## Cheska

I had an internal scan at 7 weeks in my last pregnancy and they were able to tell the shape of my uterus from this. Maybe ask for this when you get your bfp? Fingers crossed its soon x


----------

